

Work hard and play hard, but never do both at the same time - easonchan42
http://chris.eidhof.nl/post/9330207811/book-review-start-small-stay-small

======
jdwhit2
Sounds great, checked out your trackme app. Who is your targeted niche? Would
I use this to track my daily jogs?

